# Prelude



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I am still getting used to Sibelius and this is just a practice piece but I thought it the best of the lot so far and would like some opinions
View attachment Prelude.mid


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Reminds me of the music from a freeware computer game I played one time, but that might be the midi sound more than the music itself.

I don't know if I could say that I liked it per se, it's not really my thing, but as always I'm just glad that someone wrote some music. With that in mind; good job.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Not bad. It _does_ sound more fitting in an environment other than classical piano, though. Crudblud's comment made me think of a synthesizer, but I didn't bother to really orchestrate it....
View attachment prelude.mp3


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This was just a practice piece and I was just curious if it were any good. I felt no real need to do it in anything other than midi.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Manok said:


> This was just a practice piece and I was just curious if it were any good. I felt no real need to do it in anything other than midi.


Well, whether or not it's any good depends on the environment it's in. Played on a piano (or with MIDI pretending to be a piano), most of the piece sounds baroque, but the big chords seem sudden and out of place. Not bad, but could be better. However, in another environment and with different instrumentation, the big chords don't seem out of place at all and fit with the rest much better.

TL;DR, it shows potential--keep at it.


----------

